# leviathans Offseason



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys, just gonna throw up this journal to cover my offseason. Looking at doing a late qualifier next season, waiting for ukbff to put the dates up before I decide exactly which comp I'm gonna do but I know I will have plenty of time to pack on some mass

For my training im gonna be using DC training. I touched on it briefly before I started my comp prep for the Kent Klassic and I really enjoyed it, but was cut short but now I'm in the position to give it a really good go!

Diet wise looks a little like this atm

M1 - 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop whey

M2 - 250g chicken breast, 100g (pre cooked) basmati rice, veg

M3 - 250g steak mince, 100g (pre cooked) basmati rice, veg

M4 - 250g chicken breast, 100g (pre cooked) basmati rice, veg

M5 - 250g steak mince, 200g sweet potato, veg

M6 - 40g protein from casein, 40g cashew nuts, 1 whole avocado

My DC split consists of

Workout a

Chest, shoulders,triceps,back width and back thickness

Workout b

Biceps, forearms, calf's, hams, quads

Rotated A B A, then B A B then back to A B A etc

Today was workout B

Alt DB curls - 15kgs x20 (each arm) RP

Rev BB Curl - 40lbs x25 RP

Standing calf raise - 8 plates stacked x15

Seated leg curl - 110lb x30 RP

Legpress - 503kg x10, 403kg x20

That last exercise was a killer, the widow maker set (set of 20) will def make or break you haha

Supps I use daily/weekly/and on training days include

GoNutrition workout fuel (great intra workout supp containing peptopro hbcd bcaa's etc)

BSN nitrix, instant oats, whey, omega 3 caps, vitimin c, curcuming, r+ alpha lipioc acid, multi vit leucine tabs and zma. Think that's about it lol

LET THE GAINS BEGIN!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm in Dan! Smashed it this year mate, good luck :thumb:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Love your diet man. Simple and effective like a hammer!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

in for this buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In!

I loved DC and I'll definitely be going back to it in a few months. Also it's the only thing that's made my calves grow.

Where are you based? I'm looking at the Midlands show next year should be around September.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> In!
> 
> I loved DC and I'll definitely be going back to it in a few months. Also it's the only thing that's made my calves grow.
> 
> Where are you based? I'm looking at the Midlands show next year should be around September.


I'm based down in Hertfordshire but Im looking to do a late qualifier close to the finals so will probably be the show in September in Birmingham


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I'm based down in Hertfordshire but Im looking to do a late qualifier close to the finals so will probably be the show in September in Birmingham


If all goes well I'll see you there then :thumb:

What class are you aiming to compete in and what class did you compete in on the last show?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck mate get some pics fired up so we can track your progress


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> good luck mate get some pics fired up so we can track your progress


mate I would love to, but every time I try it says max limit is reached and it won't let me. Will try to find a way around it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> If all goes well I'll see you there then :thumb:
> 
> What class are you aiming to compete in and what class did you compete in on the last show?


at the qualifier and finals I competed as a beginner, but now I have qualified on my first go I have to by pass the inters and go straight to the MR classes. Will either be u100 or o100kg class

NEED TO GET SOME SIZE ON!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today's workout went like this

(RP = rest paused, essentially 3 sets in one, after warm ups you do the final working set to failure, wait 20 secs then grind out more reps to failure, wait another 20 seconds and try to grind out some more reps till the prescribed rep target is reached)

(SS = straight set, just one set taken to failure, normally 1 high weight low rep followed by 1 moderate weight for high reps)

Inc smith press - 70kg x 21rp

Ez upright row - 40kg x 21rp

BW Weighted dips - BW +10kg x 16rp

Hammer rev pulldown - 80kg x 30rp

Tbar row - 65kg x 27rp

Was meant to straight set the tbar row but forgot, next time!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> at the qualifier and finals I competed as a beginner, but now I have qualified on my first go I have to by pass the inters and go straight to the MR classes. Will either be u100 or o100kg class
> 
> NEED TO GET SOME SIZE ON!!!!


Have you thought about trying the classic class? The over 100kg class at the show I went to had some scary looking mofo's in it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Have you thought about trying the classic class? The over 100kg class at the show I went to had some scary looking mofo's in it!


this is an option, just depends if I can make the weight...was about 2-3kg too heavy for it at Kent so did beginners

Although tbh....I want to be one of thos scary mofos haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just back from this mornings workout, thought I'd write it up whilst I have my coffee before I get to prepping my food for later

barbell curl - 20kg x30rp

cross body hammer curls - 15kgs (each hand) x 30rp

seated calf press - 183kg x15 straight set, with a 15 second stretch at the bottom of each rep

hack squat - 160kg x8, 100kg x20

SLDL - 120kg x20rp

hanging leg raises - 1 x30rp

so far so good :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just back from this mornings workout, thought I'd write it up whilst I have my coffee before I get to prepping my food for later
> 
> barbell curl - 20kg x30rp
> 
> ...


I bet those Seated calves had you squirming

I'd kill for a hack squat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I bet those Seated calves had you squirming
> 
> I'd kill for a hack squat


Mate!!!! It started off really easy, like rep 1-10, then after that the burn kicked in on the stretch part, by 12/13 my legs were shaking like mad. Pushed through it though

This is the first gym iv been a member of that has a hack squat machine. Love it!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today's workout consisted of:

Chest dips - BW + 20kg x16 rp

smith press - 50kg x 16 rp

smith inc close grip bench - 50kg x 30 rp

wide grip pulldown - 14plates stacked x21 rp

rack pulls - 180kg x 8

bb row - 40kg x 20

still getting a feel for the exercises I want to rotate in the so may have to swap some out over the duration

diet has also been adjusted

M1 - 120g oats, 6 whole eggs, scoop of whey, 1 tbsp peanut butter

M2 - 250g chicken breast, 120g basmati rice, veg, 1 tbsp peanut butter

M4 - 250g mince, 120g basmati rice, veg, 1 tbsp peanut butter

M5 - 250g steak/salmon, 300g sweet potato, 1 avocado

M6 - 50g oats, 40g casein, 40g cashew nuts

finally getting some food back in me


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesterday went like this

Inc db curl - 15kgs x23rp (each arm)

db hammer curls - 12.5kgs x20 (each arm)

Glute ham raise - bw x2 x10

Seated calf raises - 50kg x8 (15 second stretch on botton of each rep)

Squats - 120kg x 5

Sissy squats - bw x20

First time doing ghr, think I need to spend a bit of time setting the machine up properly as it felt a bit awkward but want to keep them in my routine.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Yesterday went like this
> 
> Inc db curl - 15kgs x23rp (each arm)
> 
> ...


Have you got a sissy squat machine/stand or is it improvised? I would love to try it, bodyweight looks brutal enough at the end of a leg session, that's one thing I've never been able to figure out how to improvise though :'(


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Have you got a sissy squat machine/stand or is it improvised? I would love to try it, bodyweight looks brutal enough at the end of a leg session, that's one thing I've never been able to figure out how to improvise though :'(


i have seen an improvised version in a Youtube video somewhere, but we have one of those machine/stand things that lock your feet in. Iv not really used it before but am gonna include it more often, cracking bit of kit!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Session from yesterday

flat db bench press - 34kgs x 30rp

seated iso shoulder press - 20kg per side x 17rp

dip machine - 71kg x 20

close grip pull down - 14 plates stacked x 20rp

deadlifts - 190kg x 4

100kg x 10 x 5

that last set of deadlifts was a killer! I felt broken at work haha

then today I went In and did this

db preacher curl - 20kg x 13rp (left arm) x18rp (right arm)

hammer curl bar - +20kg x 27rp

leg press - 513kg x 12 (personal best!!!)

413kg x 25

standing calf raise - 8 plates stacked x 12

layong leg curl - 10 plates stacked x 30rp

changing things up up a bit next week, I feel weak AF so I'm swapping to 531 with boring but big, or even the rest pause assistance work that Wendler wrote to go with it, as its one of my favourite intensity technique so still get Hypertrophy in but I really want to bring up my squat, bench and press. Happy with my deadlift but who doesn't want a bigger deadlift


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Main lift - Military press - 42.5kg x5

Assistance work

DB bench press - 25kgs x10, x5
Close grip pull down - 10plates stacked x10, x5
Rear pec dec flys - 28kg x10 x3
Strict triceps pushdowns (back against pad) - 6 plates stacked x10 x3
DB curls - 15kgs x10, x3

Weight this morning was 16 stone 7lbs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Main lift - deadlift: 147.5kg x5

Assistance:

Squats - 60kg x10 x5
Leg curl - 8plates stacked x10 x5
Rope crunches - full stack x10 x3

So somehow I was meant to be following the 531 boring but big challenge found on tnation but on paper it looks more like the assistance template #4 periodization Bible by Dave Tate so just gonna run with that lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Those lifts are flying up mate as well as the body weight! What did you compete at again? How's the rebound going body comp wise?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Those lifts are flying up mate as well as the body weight! What did you compete at again? How's the rebound going body comp wise?


think I competed around 95kg so have put on a good 10kg since the 3rd of October, but its only recently started to go up, I think a week post show some people had put the same amount of weight on that its taken me almost a month haha. I recently upped my cals and its piling on but I still have abs and definition first thing when I wake up.

The lifts however are a different story, most have up but I lost 20kg off my squat but gained a fair whack on the leg press, spose its a good compromise haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesterday :

Main lift: bench press - 87.5kg x5

Assistance:

DB shoulder press - 20kg x10 (5sets)
Kroc Rows - 40kg x 20 (4 sets)
Triceps dip machine - 71kg x10 (3sets)
BB curl - 15kg x10 (3sets)
Rear PecDec fly - 28kg x 20 (3sets)

f**k me those Kroc rows are brutal, never had a pump in my lats like it! Def a keeper in this program! Next time I will try to push for all 5 sets but will prob need straps for the last one!

Today was squats day.

Main lift: squat - 102.5kg x5

Assistance:

Glute Ham Raise - bw x10 (4 sets)
Leg press - 403kg x10 (5sets)
Hanging leg raise - 3x10

Another f**k me moment with the GHR, was a workout in itself trying to set the machine up but got there in the end, went from full extension so was a hyper extension and ghr all in one to really give my posterior chain a good working. Will keep it at bw till I get 5 sets of 10 then will start to add weight

Not too far into it but got a really good feeling about this offseason, think it will be my most productive to date and hoping for big changes come prep time!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Week 2. 3x3

Main lift: OHP - 45kg x10

Assistance -
Flat DB press - 30kgs x 10 (5 sets)
Close grip pulldown - 12 plates stacked x10 (5sets)
OH triceps extension - 7plates stacked x10 (3sets)
DB curl - 17.5kgs x10 (3sets)
Rear pecdec fly - 35kg x10 (3sets)

Increased all lifts from last weeks OHP session.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Main lift: Deadlift - 157.5kg x5

Assitance -
Squats - 60kg x 10 (5sets)
Laying leg curl - 8plates stack x10 (5sets)
Rope crunches - full stack x10 (3sets)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Week 2 - 3x3 (70%, 80%, 90% 1rm)

From Wednesday

Main lift: bench press - 92.5kg x 9

Assistance:

DB shoulder press - 22.5kg x10 (5 sets)
DB row - 40kg x 20 (4 sets)
Dip machine - 81kg x 10 (3 sets)
BB Curl - 20kg x 10 (3 sets)

From Friday

Main lift: squats - 102.5kg x 5

Assistance:

Glute ham raise - bw x 10 (5 sets)
Leg press - 350kg x 10 (5 sets)
Hanging leg raise - 3x10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

All sessions from this week - 531 (75%,85%95% of TM)

Monday - press 
37.5kg x 5
42.5kg x 3
47.5kg x 1

Assistance:
Close grip pulldown - 13plates stacked x10 (5 sets)
DB bench press - 32.5kgs x 10 (5sets)
OH tricep extension - 8plates stacked x 10 (3 sets)
Inc DB curl - 15kgs x 10 (3 sets)
Rear pecdec flys - 42kg x 10 (3 sets)

Tuesday - deadlifts
130kg x5
147.5kg x3
167.5 kg x5

Assistance:
Leg press - 450kg x10 (5 sets)
Laying leg curl - 9 plates stacked x10 (5 sets)
Rope crunches - 10 plates stacked x10 (3 sets)

Thursday - bench press
77.5kg x 5
87.5kg x 3
97.5kg x 5

Assistance:
Close grip pulldown - 13 plates stacked x10 (5 sets)
Seated DB press - 25kg x 10 (3 sets)
BB Curl - 25kg x 10 (3 sets)
Assisted Dips - bw x 10 (3 sets)
Rear pecdec flys - 49 kg x 10 (3 sets)
BB shrugs - 100kg x 20 (3 sets)

Today - squats
90kg x 5
102.5kg x 3
115kg x 5

Assistance:
Squats - 70kg x 10 (5 sets)
GHR - bw x 10 (4 sets), bw x 15 (1 set)

Managed to hit all or more reps needed for the big lifts so happy with that.next week is a deload, bloody need it, as the tail end of this week iv started to feel a bit shitty with a sore throat. Think it's just that time of year but hope it passes soon!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

hey man how's it going?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Been a few weeks since my last update, still been training but things have been so mad at work what with Xmas iv been up against it.

I have def found running the BB workouts alongside 531 too much. I managed 8 weeks, but after two deloads going into week 9 I found I wasn't recovering as I normally do, my legs were sore for days and I felt so run down, Xmas at Royal Mail certainly hasn't helped..so I took the week off to make sure I got 8 hours sleep, and even a cheeky nap for an hour before work, started to feel myself again toward the end of the week so my mate got me a guest pass for Virgin active, so we trained back the I was able to jump in the steam room and hydro pool etc was so nice to be able to chill out after the weights rather than rush off









But back to business, gonna switch back to either a 4 or 5 day split and gonna be training my quads, hams, and calfs with a different body part rather than all on the same day, try and switch things up a bit.

Plus every now and then to try and pick up some new ideas to incorporate I'm gonna be having training sessions with Eddie...today we did a quad workout and it ruined me haha

Started of with a giant set consisting of

Leg extension (straight feet) x10 reps,

Hack squat - 5 reps feet together and straight, 5 reps feet together pointing out, 5 reps wide stance feet pointing out

Leg extension (feet pointing inward) x 10

Did that 4 times, not sure of the weight on the extensions but the hack squat started with 2 plates per side for 1st set, but went up to 3 per side for the last 3.

Next up with a leg press machine that you lay on your back, did 3 sets of 15 upping the weight each time, then finished off with 3x15 of kettle bell squats... Was mean to do lunges but my legs kept giving out every time I tried to take a step forward lol, just about had enough left in me to get me down the stairs when we were done...Almost wanted to throw up, last time I felt like that was a couple years ago when I trained legs with Dorian Yates hahah


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG EVERYTHING FROM THE WAIST DOWN FEELS DESTROYED

getting up and down stairs has proved to be a pleasure, was on the brink of ordering a stairlift...Srs!

Hobbled to the gym to do a chest and calf's session

Seated pecdec - 5x12-15 working up to 91kg

Inc bb press - 4x10 - 40,50,60,70kg

Cable crossovers - 4x15

Bar dips - 3x10

Standing calf raise - 5 sets working upto 14 plated stacked x12-15

Seated calf raise 40,50,60,70kg x12

Two more nights of this shite at work then I'm off for a week, will be glad of the rest!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that's that done for another year! Hope we all had a great Xmas.

The morning of Xmas eve I managed to get a quick back session after work before I headed home

3 giant sets, comprising off:

Close grip pull down

Wide grip row

Neutral grip row

Underhand cable row

Straight arm cable pull down

All done back to back for 10-12 reps each exercise

Rev grip pulldown 3x12

Single arm cable rows - 3x12 each arm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Shoulders and calf's

Seated iso press machine

4x8 working up to 25kg per side

Pecdec rear fly's - 4 sets

DB lateral raises - 4x10 8kgs

Machine shrugs - 20,40,60kg per side x10

Standing calf raises - 10,11,12 plates stacked x15

Seated calf raises - 60kg, 3x12

Forgot that it was a bank holiday so just managed to make it for the last hour the gym was open lol

Gonna be having a bi's and tris session with Eddie tomoz, looking forward to that


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Trained arms today with my coach and another team member, was a mix up in the diary so rather than one of us miss out we trained together.

Started with triceps,

Straight arm push downs 4x15

Plate Skull crushers - 4x15, last set being a dropset

Rope pulldowns - 4x15

Biceps -

Seated cable curl with a row - 3x12

DB concentration curl. 3 sets


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads and hamstrings were done on Saturday,

Leg extensions - 5 sets working up to 200lb x10

Leg press - 3 sets working up to 450kg x12

Sissy machine squats - 3 sets, holding a 15kg, 20kg and 25kg plate x12

Laying leg curls - 4x12

Single leg curls - 3x12

SLDL - 60kg, 80kg, 100kg x12

Trained shoulders and calfs today

Seated ISO machine press - worked up to 25kg per side x10

Seated db lateral raises - 10kgs, 4x10

Rear pecdec flys - 3x15

Barbell shrugs - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg x 10,

100kg x20

Standing calf raises - 7,8,9,10 plates stacked x15

Calf raises on hack Machine - 50kg, 100kg, 150kg x12

Seated calf raises - 75kg x10,10,

50kg x20


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back day!!

Close grip pulldowns

14plates stacked - 4 x10

barbell rows

100kg - 3x10

Close grip cable rows

10,10,12 plates stacked x10

Standing cable row

3x10

Wide grip pulldown

10plates stacked x3


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just had a catch up, looks like things are going well mate.

You can't just name drop Dorian Yates and not go into detail!! How did that happen?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just had a catch up, looks like things are going well mate.
> 
> You can't just name drop Dorian Yates and not go into detail!! How did that happen?!


 Was a couple of years ago,I saw on his website that he did 1on1 sessions up at temple gym, plus I thought it would be great to meet one of my idols






Here is the workout, I did want to do back, but my forearm was playing up so thought I'd go one better and train legs

It was something else I can tell ya!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and hams!

Cable crossovers

3,4,5,8 plates stacked x12

Inc bench press

60kg x10, 10, 12

Pecdec

49,63,77kg x10

Hammer style machine press drop set

35,25,15,5kg each side xfailure each drop

Laying leg curls

4x10

Single leg curls

20kg each leg - 4x10


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What did the session with DY cost you @LeviathanBodyBuilding


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What did the session with DY cost you @LeviathanBodyBuilding


 Think it was about £250


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Quads and abs from Saturday

Giant set:

Leg extensions (feet straight and up)

Hack squat

Sissy machine squat

Leg extensions (feet down and in)

3x15

Leg press x3

Hanging knee raises 3x10

Short and sweet!!

Trained shoulders with the boss man yesterday!

Cable Upright rows 5x12

Seated db front raises 4x10 each arm

Seated rear delt db rows - 4x10 each arm

Seated machine press, pausing the negative 3times each rep 4x10

Seated partial lat raises - 4x10

Seated db press, 3x10

Today I trained back and calf's

Nautilus pullover 4x10

Close grip pulldown 4x10

Chest supported tbar row 4x10

Hammer reverse pulldown 3x10

Underhand cable row 3x10

Standing calf raises - 4x20

Seated calf raises - 4x12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Had an arms session today

Strict Cable pushdowns (back against pad) 4x15

Skull crushers using a plate - 4x15

Rope push downs - 4x15

Ez bar cable curls - 4x15

Barbell 21's - 4 sets

DB hammer curls - 3x12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and hams

Pecdec - 4x12

Inc barbell press - 3x12

Cable cross overs - 4x12

Flat DB pause presses - 4x10

Single leg curls - 4x12

Laying leg curl - 4x12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back

Close grip pulldown - 4x10

Under hand cable rows - 4x15

Rev grip pull down - 4x10

Close grip cable rows - 4x12


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Arms.

Dip machine - 4x15

Plate skull crushers - 4x15

Rope pulldowns - 4x15

Cable curls - 4x15

Concentration curls - 4x12

Hammer curls - 4x12

Been experiencing a bit of lower back pain over the last couple weeks, couldn't get an appointment at my gp so went to an osteopath and they suspect it to be a bulge in one of my disks, so having to work around it, no squats or deads or bent over rows for the time being. Been on ibroprfen to try and help with the inflammation and have a follow up on Sunday so will go from there


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

High volume Quads and calfs

Leg extensions - 5x15

Legpress - 4x15

Sissy machine squats - 4x15

Seated calf raise - 4x15

Hack machine calf raise 4x15


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Still been training since the last session listed above but not had time to get any of it down. Things are ticking along nicely and my weight is going up week after week...I'm up about 45lb since October so my off season is going well. Have a ukbff show planned for September in Birmingham so got another 4 or 5 months before I need to start prep..was 95kg at the finals so looking to do either the under or over 100kg class so running with the big boys!!

That said, back to training, today was quads

Leg extensions - worked up to 200lb x20

Hack squat - 80kg, 120kg, 180kg x 10

Legpress - 300kg, 400kg, 520kg x12

Sissy squat machine - bw x15 x4

Nice to hit a PB on the leg press after press exhausting with extensions and hack squats. BOOM


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Still been training since the last session listed above but not had time to get any of it down. Things are ticking along nicely and my weight is going up week after week...I'm up about 45lb since October so my off season is going well. Have a ukbff show planned for September in Birmingham so got another 4 or 5 months before I need to start prep..was 95kg at the finals so looking to do either the under or over 100kg class so running with the big boys!!
> 
> That said, back to training, today was quads
> 
> ...


 Some decent weights there mate! :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Some decent weights there mate! :thumb:


 Or so I thought...but upon further talks with Eddie, apparently two of the girls that train here (one being the current British body fitness champ push the same weight on the hack squat

I felt destroyed haha...need to up my game!!!


----------

